# ok time for a good laugh



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

was cruising through gizmodo this morning and saw this

http://gizmodo.com/5235012/aquawalls-for-creating-an-imaginary-undersea-abode

No most of us will recognize the tank layout as placing in the last contest I think AGA but I can not remember.

and to add insult the wall tank is only 6" in wide, no way in heck can you do that layout in that tank.

but still it is kind of cool that the planted tank community is getting recognition enough to be photoshopped into advertisements.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You sound skeptical


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not defending it in any way but I do think it is doable......provided you drill a hole in the wall and place the tank there


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

You had me at self cleaning tank!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

you are a better scaper than me if you can pull off that scape in a 78"Lx6"Wx24 5/8"T tank.

I still think it is cool though, I am way too much of a tech head.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I can see the order form:


One FREE life size background shipped with every order!

Please check one

Marine
Planted Freshwater
Marbles and Sunken Ships


----------

